# United Healthcare Fee schedule



## schaunarae (Feb 22, 2021)

I suppose this might be a long shot, but does anyone have the up to date current United Healthcare fee schedule? Im not sure if this is allowed -- sharing  But im the only coder in a small facility and am trying to get this fee schedule! TIA!


----------



## sls314 (Feb 22, 2021)

schaunabimler said:


> I suppose this might be a long shot, but does anyone have the up to date current United Healthcare fee schedule? Im not sure if this is allowed -- sharing  But im the only coder in a small facility and am trying to get this fee schedule! TIA!



I would suggest contacting provider relations or your contracting representative.

There could be different fee schedules based on region, product line, and contract.   Even if someone provided one to you, there's no guarantee that it would be the specific one that applied to your contractual agreement.


----------



## sls314 (Feb 22, 2021)

If you're in a facility, there should be someone within your organization who is responsible for negotiating managed care contracts.  That person/department should be able to get the updated fee schedule each year.

(I worked in managed care contracting & contract management for 15 years before becoming a coder - it was part of our department's responsibility to get the updated rates each year and distribute within our facility to employees who needed it.)


----------



## TJAlexander (Mar 22, 2021)

You may want to consider creating a provider login to the Optum site.  That will lead you to LINK which allows you to verify benefits, check claim status and check the fee schedule based on your practice info and plan info.


			https://www.uhcprovider.com/en/new-user.html


----------

